# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Παιχνιδομηχανή] Δεν αναγνωρίζει το ps4 τα χειριστήρια

## giorgos thesalonikh

Καλησπέρα σε όλους...έχω το ps4 και έπεσε με ενσύρματο χειριστήριο γνήσιο για ps4..μετά συνδεσα το ασύρματο μέσω Bluetooth. Και από εκείνη την ώρα δεν αναγνωρίζει ούτε το ενσύρματο χειριστήριο ούτε το δεύτερο ασύρματο χειριστήριο..δοκίμασα το καλοδιο usb και πάλι δεν συνδέεται... αναγνωρίζει μόνο το ένα χειριστήριο ασύρματο αυτό που συνέχεια έπαιζα..
Σκέφτηκα μηοως χάλασε το Bluetooth...η η θύρα usb..αλλά το κινητό μια χαρά το φορτίζει.
Καμιά ιδέα παρακαλώ

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Το δεύτερο χειριστήριο πρέπει να το βλέπει μέσα στο παιχνίδι 
Από έξω βλέπει μόνο το αυτό που έχει ταυτοποιηθεί σαν πρώτο
Πήγαινε το πρώτο χειριστήριο σε άλλο δωμάτιο μακριά να δεις βλέπει το άλλο και μπορείς να κάνεις χειρισμούς?
Οταν πατάς το ps  βγάζει πάνω στην οθόνη πόσο φορτισμένη είναι η μπαταρία ? α ναι το βλέπει και ειναι οκ

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Απερνεργοποιο τέλειος το πρώτο χειριστήριο..και βάζω το ενσύρματο που υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει να το δει κατευθείαν...πατάω και το ps πλήκτρο και τίποτα....

----------

